
Richard Hamming: You and Your Research (1986) - apsec112
http://www.paulgraham.com/hamming.html
======
wwarner
I think this is good reading. I like the advice on drive and hard work, I
think the amortization example is perfect. I recommend Hamming's book _The Art
of Doing Science and Engineering_ which goes on in this vein for many
chapters, and ends powerfully by showing how little mathematicians understand
what they're doing when they do it.

